

$1000 for making HTML5 supercomputing applications open source - pgfonseca
http://blog.crowdprocess.com/post/86905727004/the-crowdprocess-challenge-1000-for-every-app

======
wldlyinaccurate
The CrowdProcess team are doing some really interesting stuff. Essentially,
they're making distributed computing more readily available than it has ever
been -- if you can write JavaScript, you can dive into distributed computing.

And with browsers advancing so rapidly, I'm really excited about what will be
possible on this front in a couple of years time. Imagine being able to run
computations on thousands of GPUs without having to distribute any software
(think Folding@home, SETI@home, etc).

------
martinald
Cool concept, but morally dubious. You're basically using people's electricity
in the background without people knowing, not unlike bitcoin miner malware.

~~~
pgfonseca
The plan is to recover unused cycles, and ask the websites who power the
platform to add a link to the opt in/out

[https://ss.crowdprocess.com/opt-out.html](https://ss.crowdprocess.com/opt-
out.html)

Having said that, I am the first to admit that many websites aren't currently
displaying this, we need to work on that.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
It's extra work for website owners to build/test/maintain opt-out
functionality. Have you considered offering a pre-built opt in/out widget
which can be re-styled and integrated easily?

Or you could even just provide website owners with a "global opt-out" URL that
they can stick in their footer.

~~~
pgfonseca
This link is a global opt-out :)

We don't want anyone on the platform who isn't aware/comfortable with it. Our
instructions to the websites (when they join) are to create a link to the opt
out page. I supposed it could be a direct opt out

------
consta
Is there a deadline until you can submit ideas and their solutions?

~~~
pgfonseca
No deadline, but ideas have to be original, so first applications are the ones
that count :)

